# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Βοήθεια για μίγμα σπόρων και αυγοτροφη

## zoiskon

Χαιρετώ όλη την παρέα, πραγματικά πολύ Χρήσιμα Όλα όσα γράφονται στο Φόρουμ. Έχω 2 ζευγαράκια κοινά ένα ζευγαράκι malinois και ένα ακόμα αρσενικό malinois διαβάζοντας για το μίγμα σπόρων και την αυγοτροφη κάπου πελαγοσα δεν ξέρω Τι από όλα να κάνω . Ποιο είναι το καλύτερο μείγμα σπόρων για συντήρηση και ποιο για προετοιμασία και αναπαραγωγή ; Από αυγοτροφη τη θα μπορούσα να κάνω ; κάτι καλό αλλά εύκολο μια και ο Ελεύθερος χρόνος είναι ελάχιστος

----------


## jk21

Ζωη εχεις καποια μιγματα που εχεις υποψην σου και βρισκεις ευκολα , να σου προτεινουν παιδια που ηδη τα κανουν χρηση; τι ειναι αυτο που σε μπερδευει στο να διαλεξεις μιγμα; 


ενα μιγμα θα παρεις ,το οποιο στη συντηρηση θα αραιωνεις με καναρινοσπορο (κεχρι ) και στην αναπαραγωγη αναλογα με ποιο θα ειναι , ισως να προσθετεις καποιους σπορους αλλα οχι απαραιτητα  . Θα σου πω τη γνωμη μου αναλογα την τελικη επιλογη σου 

Αυγοτροφη απλη μπορεις να φτιαξεις με φρυγανια ή τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης σαν αμυλουχα βαση ή αναμικτη και προσθετοντας αυγο καλα βρασμενο , λιγο τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο ως πηγη ασβεστιου και λιγο ελαιολαδο .Ισως και ριγανη . Υπαρχουν σχετικες συνταγες 

*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής**Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα*Αν θες κατι πιο συνθετο ,οχι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολο , αλλα θελει λιγο .... κατσαρολα 







περι αποδοχης θα σου πουνε και μελη . δες και εδω




αν πας σε κατι τετοιο ,τα λεμε και για τη συνταγη 
αΑπλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλησπέρα Ζώη!Εδω μια εύκολη αυγοτροφή 


*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς* Την έφτιαξα και ο ίδιος και δεν είναι καθόλου χρονοβόρα.
Όσον αφορά το μείγμα σπόρων επώνυμες συσκευασμένες είναι μονόδρομος αλλα και πάλι δεν μπορείς να είσαι σιγουρος.Μπορείς να βάλεις τους σπόρους να βλαστώσουν απο τα μείγματα που χρησιμιποιείς  και όποιο έχει τα μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά βλαστικοτητας (στο κεχρί δηλαδή,μιας και αποτελει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της τροφής του καναρινιού)ουσιαστικά ειναι και ποιοτικότερο.Όταν αποφασίσεις ποιό συσκευασμένο μείγμα σου κάνει μπορειίς να το χρησιμοποιεις όλο το χρόνο και την περιόδο της αναπαραγωγής να το εμπλουτίζεις με έξτρα σπορους.

----------


## jk21

Η αυγοτροφη που σου ειπε ο Φιλιππος  ειναι αυτη που σου εβαλα φωτο και γω , απλα εχει προστεθει αρακας και σπιρουλινα και ειναι πρασινη  και εχω κατι μικρπροσθηκες αλλες , ομως και η βασικη συνταγη ειναι υπεροχη ! Οπως ειδες σου λεει και ο Φιλιππος οτι γινεται γρηγορα

----------


## zoiskon

Δεν έχω κάποιο μίγμα υπόψιν μου.Μέχρι στιγμής πέρνω χύμα απο petshop στην οποία στο ενα κιλο μου βάζει και μίσο κιλο επιπλέον καναβούρι γιατι όπως μου λεει ειναι καλο.

----------


## jk21

Το κανναβουρι ειναι ισως ο καλυτερος λιπαρος σπορος , αλλα λιπαρος !  Αν το μιγμα εχει χαμηλο ποσοστο , μπορει να προσθετουμε , αλλα για καθε  5 % επιπλεον , βαζουμε αλλο 15 % κεχρι ,για να μην αλλαξει η σχεση αμυλουχων και λιπαρων σπορων .Η κινηση του ειναι λαθος , γιατι σου εχει κανει ενα πολυ παχυντικο μιγμα 


Το μιγμα που εχεις απ το πετσοπ ειναι καποιο επωνυμο εστω και χυμα; περιεχει τιποτα εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια ή τον στρογγυλο μαυρο ή μαυροκοκκινο σπορο;

----------


## zoiskon

Η τροφή που δίνω είναι αυτή ου φαίνεται στην εικόνα μάρκα δε ξέρω απλά την έχω εμπλουτίσει στο ένα κιλό δύο κουταλάκια βασιλικό και δυόσμο και ένα κουταλάκι ριγανη

----------


## jk21

εγω προσωπικα δεν θα επελεγα αυτο το μιγμα που σου πουλησε . Ας ακουσεις προτασεις των παιδιων και τα ξαναλεμε . Θα ειναι χρησιμο να μας ελεγες μιγματα που βρισκεις ευκολα διαθεσιμα

----------


## zoiskon

Λίγους μήνες έχει που πήρα το πρώτο μου ζευγάρι αλλά γρήγορα μπήκα στη διαδικασία να πάρω και άλλο και έτσι έφτασα στα 3 ζευγάρια όπου μετά από μια αποτυχημένη αναπαραγωγική περίοδο αποφάσισα να ψαχτω παραπάνω και να ζητήσω τη βοήθεια του Φόρουμ οπότε δεν ξέρω σχεδόν τίποτα από μείγματα εσείς Κάντε τις προτάσεις σας που είναι οι καλύτερες και εγώ θα ψάξω να τα βρω ολόκληρη Θεσσαλονίκη κάπου θα τα βρω

----------


## zoiskon

Στο μεταξύ βρήκα το ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διατροφής σου jk21 το οποίο και θα υιοθετήσω απλά τι εννοείς όταν λες έξτρα μείγμα σπόρων σε κάποιες μέρες ; Τώρα μένει να καταλήξω σε μείγμα σπόρων και στην αυγοτροφη

----------


## jk21

συνηθιζετε καποιες περιοδους με αυξημενες αναγκες για τα πουλια , να δινουμε καποιους εξτρα σπορους , συνηθως μικρους αλλα παραλληλα λιπαρους , οποτε οχι σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες πχ Καμελινα και Κια που προσθετουν τα πολυτιμοτατα ω3 λιπαρα που εχουν , αλλα και την βιτ Ε και αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα . Ειτε γιατι δεν ειναι και πολυ φθηνοι (το ελασσων ) ειτε γιατι  εχουν αρκετουτσικα λιπαρα (το μειζων ) τους δινουμε με μετρο και οχι απεριοριστα 

εγω θα σου πω να ψαξεις ενα μιγμα που θα σου πουνε τα παιδια οτι το παιρνουν και εχει μυρωδια φρεσκαδας απο σταχυ και απο κει και περα να μην εχει το στρογγυλο μαυρο σπορο (ρουπσεν ) και μπισκοτακια . Μπορει να ηθελα καποιο μιγμα με το κανναβουρι να ειναι ο πρωτος μεταξυ των λιπαρων σπορων , αλλα δεν υπαρχει ...  προτιμησε καποιο να εχει αρκετη περιλλα εστω

----------


## papatrexas

καλησπερα κανω μια αυγοτροφη με 2 παξιμαδια 3 αυγα, 2 κουταλακια του γλυκου γυρη, 2 κουταλακια του γλυκου ριζαλευρο και 2 κουταλιες τις σουπας βρομη, και θελω να προσθεσω κινοα. τι ποσοτητα μπορω να βαλω;;

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου μην κανεις παντου το ιδιο ερωτημα . το θεμα σου εχει χωρισθει απο οπου το ειχες βαλει και ειναι εδω 

*Αυγοτροφή*θα σου απαντηθει εκει 
Αυγοτροφή

----------


## zoiskon

Κάποιος να μου προτείνει ένα μίγμα σπόρων ;

----------


## zoiskon

Έχω αρχίσει να οργανωνομαι και νομίζω ότι πάω καλά. Έφτιαξα το μείγμα βοτάνων όπως αναφέρεται στο Φόρουμ και είδη το δίνω στην αυγοτροφη με άριστη αποδοχή, εκτυπωσα το ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διατροφής, κατέληξα στην παραγωγή σπιτικης αυγοτροφη, το μόνο που μου έμεινε είναι να καταλήξω σε ένα σωστό και καλό μείγμα σπόρων με τη βοήθεια σας ελπίζω

----------


## jk21

Mεχρι να εχεις προτασεις ( εγω φτιαχνω με μεμονωμενους για αυτο δεν σου χω πει καποιο )δες εδω  *Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*διαφορα της αγορας ,αν και καποια ισως εχουν αλλαξει 

δες επισης οπως σου εχω πει , τι βρισκεις ευκολα διαθεσιμο οπου ψωνιζεις

----------


## zoiskon

Από αυτά που έχεις στη λίστα ποιό θεωρείς το καλυτερο;

----------


## jk21

Ζωη δεν χρησιμοποιω κανενα , οποτε δεν εχω γνωμη για την φρεσκαδα τους και ως προς τη συσταση διαφωνω με ολα απλα θεωρω αποδεκτα  ως μη χειρον βελτιστον καποια απο αυτα .Θεωρω πολυ το νιζερ που εχουν ολα τους ,εναντι του λιγου ρουψεν .Θα σου  πουνε τα μελη που αρκετα κανουν χρηση ετοιμων μιγματων και ειναι ευχαριστημενοι . Αρκετα απο αυτα ,  βοηθηθηκανε ως νεα μελη οταν πρωτομπηκανε και θα το κανουν και σε σενα ! μεσα στο ΣΚ πιστευω θα εχεις τη γνωμη τους

----------


## kaper

Και εγω ειμαι απο αυτους που παιρνουν μεμο ομενους σπορους και κανω δικο μ μειγμα αξιζει να δοκιμασεις και ετσι θα μπορεις να παιξειςβεσυ με τη συσταση του αναλογα την εποχη η αναλογα της αναγκες των πουλιων...
Προτεινω να δοκιμασεις 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αφου στο φορουμ που παντα στηριζοτανε στα απειρα νεα παιδια της παρεας , που στηριζε τα απειρα νεα παιδια της παρεας  και εχει μελλον μονο αυτο συνεχιστει  , δεν εχει καποιος μεχρι αυτη τη στιγμη να σου προτεινει καποιο , ας γραψω εγω απλα αναφεροντας καποια , αφου σαν χρηση  φτιαχνω τα δικα μου και δεν εχω αμεση γνωμη για την ποιοτητα και φρεσκαδα των σπορων  ....

manitoba t3 platino 
raggio di sole special για καναρινια χρωματος  με εξτρα περιλλα
beyers 80 
greg canarini extra
greg canarini excellent
quiko premium canaries
vadigran breeder plus
king canary (no rape ) color south europe

----------


## jimk1

manitoba t3 platino 
raggio di sole special για καναρινια χρωματος με εξτρα περιλλα ,τις εχω δοκιμάσει και τις δυο,με τις αναλογες προσθηκες που θα τις βρεις στο θεμα

----------


## xasimo

Ζώη καλημέρα. Και εγω εχω παρει κατα καιρους την manitoba τ3 platino. Νομιζω ομως οτι βγαινει σε 25κιλο και ειναι πολυ για τα καναρινια που εχεις. Εγω προσωπικα ειχα βρει να την πουλαν και σε οτι ποσοτητα θελεις, πχ 1-2 κιλα χυμα απο το τσουβαλι. και εγω που φτιαχνω τον το δικο μου μειγμα πλεον παντως, και υποτιθεται πως οι μεμωνομενοι σποροι ειναι μαρκας manitoba, ειμαι αρκετα ικανοπιημενη απο την ποιοτητα.

----------


## jimk1

Αν δεν κανω λαθος η Τ3 platino βγηκε και σε 5 κιλα επιτελους

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, υπάρχει 5-κιλό! 



> Αν δεν κανω λαθος η Τ3 platino βγηκε και σε 5 κιλα επιτελους

----------


## zoiskon

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## zoiskon

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για την versele laga χωρίς ρουψεν και μπισκοτα;

----------


## jk21

αναφερεσαι σε αυτο ;



http://www.versele-laga.eu/NUTRI/Nut...&ani=140&rac=0

versele laga  , prestige canary show 




> *Composition*
> 
> 
>  Canary seed
> 67
> %
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zoiskon

Ναι σε αυτήν αναφέρομαι . Εν το μεταξύ πήρα λευκή περιλλα μισό κιλό και από μισό κιλό κια και καμελινα να τα μπερδεψω με την υπόλοιπη τροφή ;

----------


## jk21

οταν απο την εταιρια παρουσιαζεται (οπως αναφερεται οπως θα δεις στο συνδεσμο )  ως 




*Product presentation*

Light mixture without hempseed. Prevents fattening and tension for exhibition birds.


παρουσίαση του προϊόντος
Ελαφρυ  μείγμα χωρίς σπόρους κάνναβης. Αποτρέπει την πάχυνση και την ένταση για την έκθεση των πτηνών




δεν μπορω παρα να απορρησω γιατι ενα μιγμα χωρις τον λιπαρο σπορο κανναβουρι  , που με επιστημονικα στοιχεια που παραθετω εχει λιπαρα 35.5 %






http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...8018/table/T1/


ειναι λιγοτερο παχυντικο αν εχει το πιο λιπαρο νιζερ σαν πρωτο σε ποσοστο λιπαρο σπορο με 39 % 



http://www.medindia.net/calories-in-...iger-seeds.htm 

ή και παραπανω ( The niger seed contains up to 40% edible semidrying oil, 20.9% carbohydrate and 27.8%protein [3-5].  σελ 342 

http://www.ajol.info/index.php/bcse/.../122944/112484



και σε μεγαλο ποσοστο επισης το λιναρι με 42,2 %  λιπαρα  ....

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3163/2




Βασικα η απορια μου ειναι μονο στα λογια .... στην ουσια δεν εχω απορια γιατι καθε εταιρια λεει τα δικα της ... γιατι απλα οι απο κατω δεν το ψαχνουν και αποδεχονται οτι λενε οι κολλοσοι των τροφων για πουλια ... 


Περι νευρικων πουλιων απο το κανναβουρι ,  σαν απαντηση εχω το θηλυκο και αρσενικο καναρινι μου που μεγαλωνουν ως θετοι γονεις εξ αναγκης την δευτερη τετραδα καρδερινων ....  οποιος δει τι πατερας σωστος και ηρεμος ειναι ο αρσενικος μου που εξ αναγκης δεχεται κανναβουρι ισως και 25 με 30 % αυτη την περιοδο αφου εχω ενα μιγμα για τα μικρα καρδερινακια σχεδον με 35 % λιπαρους σπορους και οχι 20 με 25 % που δινω στα υπολοιπα  καναρινια (εκει εχω σχεδον 10 με 12 % κανναβουρι )



Μυθοι , μυθοι , μυθοι ...... και θα συνεχισουν δυστυχως να υπαρχουν

----------


## zoiskon

Δημήτρη θέλω κάποια βοήθεια σχετικά με την συνταγή σου για το αυγοψωμο μέχρι στιγμής έχω φτιάξει το μίγμα αποξηραμενων βοτάνων και εχω πάρει κινοα νιζερ γύρη από βιολογικά στην κατάψυξη κια και καμελινα με ποια δοσολογία μπορώ να τα προσθέσω στην συνταγή και τι από όλα αυτά μπορώ να προσθέσω και σε ποια φάση πριν η μετά το ψήσιμο ;

----------


## jk21

οι σποροι δεν ειναι για την αυγοτροφη αλλα να τους δινεις ξεχωρα . Αν θες να τους δωσεις ως δολωμα για να την προτιμησουν , μονο αν δεν εχει υγρασια ετσι οπως τελικα θα την δωσεις και μονο μικρη ποσοτητα ως δολωμα .Με υγρασια αν προσθεσεις στο αυγοψωμο εξτρα βραστο αυγο στο μουλτι ,δεν επιτρεπονται με τιποτα γιατι υπαρχει κινδυνος ασπεργιλλου . Χωρις υγρασια σε πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα στα πεταχτα 

γυρη διαλυεις σε 10 ml χλιαρου νερου 1 κουταλι γυρη με μιξερ και μετα το ανακατευεις σε μουλτι με παλμικη χρηση με 100 ml αυγοψωμο

----------


## zoiskon

Σε ευχαριστώ. Μπορώ δηλαδή την κινοα  και την λευκή περιλλα πήρα και από αυτήν ξέχασα να το πω να τα ανακατεψω με το μείγμα σπόρων και την κια  και την καμελινα να τα δίνω ξεχωριστά ; το μείγμα βοτάνων πόσο βάζω στο αυγοψωμο ;

Μια κουταλιά της σούπας βότανα βάζουμε για όλη την ποσότητα του αυγοψωμο που δημιουργείται ;

Άσχετο δεν ξέρω κιόλας αν πρέπει να το αναφέρω κάτω από το όνομα μου λέει τη λέξη αυγό με ποιον τρόπο αναβαθμιζομαι;

----------


## jk21

την κινοα μπορεις να την βρασεις 5 λεπτα , να αφησεις μετα να ρουφηξει νερο για 20 λεπτα . να την στραγγιξεις καλα και να την ανακατεψεις στην αυγοτροφη 

τα αλλα ξεχωρα σε καποια ταιστρα 

φτανει οσο λες για τα βοτανα .αν τα τρωνε βαζεις αλλη φορα παραπανω

Η λεξη αυγο αλλαζει αναλογα με τα μηνυματα που εχει ο καθενας .... ετσι ειναι στα νεα μελη .. κατι σαν παιχνιδι ... οχι κατι σημαντικο . δεν θυμαμαι ποτε αλλαζεις αλλα αν θελεις να το μαθεις να το κοιταξω 

αυγο ,στη φωλια , αρχηγος σμηνουν και αλλοι προσδιορισμοι  να θυμιζουν πουλια .....

----------


## zoiskon

Στην ποσότητα που βγαίνει από την συνταγή πόση κινοα βάζω;

----------


## zoiskon

Τα ml που αναφέρεις στην συνταγή είναι και γραμμάρια ;

----------


## jk21

Κινοα θα την βαλεις ειπαμε στο τελος 

οποτε στα 100 γρ τελικης αυγοτροφης , βαλε και 10 ως 20 γρ κινοα (τοσο πριν βραστει )

----------


## zoiskon

Μπορεί να ακουστεί χαζό αλλά θέλω να το ρωτήσω . Στο ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διατροφής βλέπω ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται φρούτο πολύ σπάνια, αυτό γίνεται για κάποιον συγκεκριμένο λόγο η είναι καθαρά θέμα επιλογής ;

----------


## jk21

Ζωη τα λαχανικα δινουν πολυ περισσοτερα απ τα φρουτα .Τα φρουτα ειναι και αυτα καλα για θεμα βιταμινων αλλα αν αφαιρεσεις το νερο ειναι κυριως σακχαρα , ενω τα λαχανικα εχουν πρωτεινη . Ανεξαρτητα απο τα δικα μου θελω υπαρχει και αυτο ... Η πτηνιατρος ειναι σαφεστατη 

*Κάθε μέρα λαχανικά;*


> (Μεταφρασμενο αποσπασμα απο το αρθρο "Food and Nutritiοn in bird cage" της διεθνους φημης πτηνιατρου Δρ. Ματτιελο) 
> 
> " ...
> 
> • Λαχανικά: θα πρέπει να αντιπροσωπεύουν το 45% της διατροφής. Είναι σκόπιμο ναείναι φρέσκα, αλλά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν κατεψυγμένα, αυτα που προορίιζονται για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση. Πρέπει να υπάρχει εναλλαγή (μπρόκολο, καλαμπόκι, καρότο, κολοκύθα, τα μπιζέλια, κ.λπ.) και να παρουσιάζονται ολόκληρα ή τεμαχισμένα ανάλογα με το μέγεθος και την προτίμηση του πουλιού.
> 
> • Φρούτα: θα πρέπει να αντιπροσωπεύουν το 2,5% της δίαιτας. Πηγή βιταμινών και ανόργανων συστατικών, επιθυμητά τα φρέσκα και ποικιλία ανάλογα με τη διαθεσιμότητα στην αγορά. Είναι επιθυμητό, τουλάχιστον τρεις διαφορετικούς τύπους να δίνουμε, ψιλοκομμένα ή τριμμένα. Εμείς απλά πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί με τη φλούδα του αβοκάντο και του ανανά, καθώς μπορούν να προκαλέσουν εντερικά προβλήματα. Φρούτα, λόγω της υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε σάκχαρα, είναι από τα πιο ευπαθή συστατικά και μπορεί να μολύνει άλλα συστατικά της δίαιτας.
> 
> 
> ..."

----------


## zoiskon

Σπόρους κινοα μπορώ να δίνω και χωρίς βράσιμο ;

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα , αρκει να τους τρωνε

----------

